# Wario or Waluigi?



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

MA BOIZZZZZ lol ​
So obviously both of these guys are great, but I'm having a hard time deciding which of the two is better. Who do you think is the better brother?


----------



## amanecer (Jun 1, 2017)

I've always disliked Wario for some reason. I think he scared me as a child lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Jun 1, 2017)

After many years of consideration I've gotta go with Wario. Took me lots of thought and I love them both  but Wario is just...Hes the best.


----------



## easpa (Jun 1, 2017)

Wario is a good boy who had a well-established criminal career long before Waluigi decided to ride his coattails after meeting him at some little tennis competition


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

easpa said:


> Wario is a good boy who had a well-established criminal career long before Waluigi decided to ride his coattails after meeting him at some little tennis competition



Tennis is gr8 tho 

And I'm pretty sure that Waluigi is the best cheater in the world lol


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

WALUIIIIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> WALUIIIIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



That GIF is 11/10 perfect ♥


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

anyone who wants to fight me on this, im here all day

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> That GIF is 11/10 perfect ♥



waluigi is perfect though


----------



## Cress (Jun 1, 2017)

Hm... Waluigi is the fun, comedic, wacky character (look at Mario Power Tennis, what eve are his specials oml), but Wario is *EXTRA•THICC*.
Think I'll go with Wario, since he has 2 great game series named after him. Warioland is a wonderful acid trip of a game series, and Warioware is great for when you want to play a game but have absolutely 0 attention span. Not sure which series is weirder tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

Cress said:


> Hm... Waluigi is the fun, comedic, wacky character (look at Mario Power Tennis, what eve are his specials oml), but Wario is *EXTRA•THICC*.
> Think I'll go with Wario, since he has 2 great game series named after him. Warioland is a wonderful acid trip of a game series, and Warioware is great for when you want to play a game but have absolutely 0 attention span. Not sure which series is weirder tho



There's my lmao of the night xDDDD


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2017)

Waluigi! I like his WAH's.

Wario is too fat and he farts. Ew.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2017)

Waluigi! I like his WAH's.

Wario is too fat and he farts. Ew.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2017)

Yall are killin me with these comments xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Waluigi! I like his WAH's.



I agree


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 2, 2017)

waloogi iz da hhero dat da muroom kingom dint want. but da on it neded,,,


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2017)

Both are awesome as hell but I like Wario more. He was a pain in his debut though looool





- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Wario is too fat and he farts. Ew.


He doesn't just fart... he flies around by farting!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 2, 2017)

Waluigi Numbah 1!

I have always preferred Waluigi since his debut back in Mario Tennis. Purple is my favorite color, he has a cooler design as far as my aesthetic tastes are concerned, and he has a great personality. It's disappointing that he is pretty strictly relegated to side series like Mario Kart, Mario Party, and the Mario sports games. 

Not that I'd expect him to get his own series all his own, but it would be nice to see him in things like Wario World or whatnot. Heck, it'd be better if both Wario and Waluigi were characters you could use in Mario main series games like New Super Mario Bros. U. instead of having a blue and yellow Toad.

Truth be told, I don't really care for Wario all that much. I don't dislike him, but nothing about him really does much for me. But if he could somehow be utilized to include Waluigi in more media then that would be great.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 2, 2017)

i had a nightmare about waluigi kidnapping me as a child so.... wario i guess?


----------



## forestyne (Jun 2, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> waloogi iz da hhero dat da muroom kingom dint want. but da on it neded,,,



indeed

waloogi


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

luigi board

wario i guess, love his old gameboy games.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2017)

Nobody loves them both??

Haha I guess I rly am alone on this xDDD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm actually surprised. Wal is winning by 6 points!


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 3, 2017)

I voted for "love them both", even I wouldn't say that I love them, lol. I just like them both the same.


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 3, 2017)

WA


----------



## Emizel (Jun 3, 2017)

I prefer Waluigi


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

Waluigi is #1!!


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 3, 2017)

Waluigi, I like his personality and memes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

These pictures yall are posting deserve to be in an art gallery xDDD


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2017)

I was going to comment that they both suck, but since you already had a poll option that said "They both suck lol" I just chose that instead.

altho, i do like my Waluigi egg collectible here, and my Wario-ware game on 3DS...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I voted that I love them both


----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

WAAAAA


----------



## Milleram (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Wario! I mean, I have nothing against Waluigi, but Wario has been my absolute favourite Nintendo character since I was 9. And plus, it's not like Waluigi has any of his own games or anything, right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

forestyne said:


> WAAAAA



...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALUIGI'S NUMBAH WUUUUUUUUNNNNH!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2017)

Wario: D'oh I missed!
Waluigi: Too bad! Waluigi time!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 4, 2017)

I remember when Waluigi was introduced. I used to hate him. I like him better than Wario though. He looks like Sportacus and Robbie Rotten had a baby.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! Wario! I mean, I have nothing against Waluigi, but Wario has been my absolute favourite Nintendo character since I was 9. And plus, it's not like Waluigi has any of his own games or anything, right?



I see that Wal egg in your collection there


----------



## Milleram (Jun 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I see that Wal egg in your collection there



Gah! You're right! I feel like such a traitor. DX


----------



## Weiland (Jun 4, 2017)

Waluigi. I have a shrine set up in my room dedicated to his skinny, sexy ass.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 4, 2017)

everytime i go to the arcade i play as waluigi on the mario kart racing machines. im a waloogi devotee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

This is my favorite thread on TBT.


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

Walugi all the way. Something about Wario just aint right to me, gotta go with the purple man


----------



## Aragorn (Jun 4, 2017)

Wario, although waluigi has a sort of "flare" to him. This is extremely hard to decide but I use wario more in Mario partt


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 4, 2017)

Wario. I used to have a crush on him.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 4, 2017)

*apparently waluigi isn't related to wario, i did not know this, someone send help*






- - - Post Merge - - -

he just showed up to play tennis one day

like

"waluigi time!"


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 4, 2017)

Definitely Wario. he's hilarious and I've thoroughly enjoyed every one of his games


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *apparently waluigi isn't related to wario, i did not know this, someone send help*
> 
> he just showed up to play tennis one day
> 
> ...



I cannot believe this. I mean, there's just no way they're not related.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That post did make me laugh tho xDDD


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 5, 2017)

I like Waluigi because he is pretty funny. I love playing as him in Mario Kart because he says "Weee Haaa!" when he does tricks. He also wears my favorite color.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I like Waluigi because he is pretty funny. I love playing as him in Mario Kart because he says "Weee Haaa!" when he does tricks. He also wears my favorite color.



I agree 100%

When I'm playing N64 games like MK64 or MP1 I always play as Wario, but when I play Mario Tennis... that's a different story


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2017)

K so I think we all know who is clearly the winner here...


----------

